# Help help help please!!



## CluelessKid (Aug 18, 2011)

Hey guys... I just created this account as I previously purchased a 2010 Cannondale Synapse 5 105 54cm for $100 which has only been used a handful of times and appears to be brand new. I have zero knowledge of anything pertaining to bikes (hints the username) and was curious if a few of you folks could give me an idea on what the resale value of this bike would be... I'm sure pictures would help tremendously as I have been trying to find my camera all day. As of right now, all I know is the bike is the above mentioned model, Shimano wheels(700x23), aftermarket seat and I believe the rest is factory, and has 'SAVE' labeled on it in a few different spots. So, if you would be so kind to give me some info, I'd greatly appreciate it and I'll post pics as soon as possible. Thanks a million in advance!


----------



## ziscwg (Apr 19, 2010)

you got a 2010 for $100?

Is it the carbon or the alloy version? both models had 105 groups on them

if it's the carbon, ask for $4500
if its the alloy, ask for $6500. those are rare indeed


----------



## njleach (Jun 21, 2010)

SPAM - sell your stolen ride somewhere else


----------



## Devastator (May 11, 2009)

CluelessKid said:


> Hey guys... I just created this account as I previously purchased a 2010 Cannondale Synapse 5 105 54cm for $100 which has only been used a handful of times and appears to be brand new. I have zero knowledge of anything pertaining to bikes (hints the username) and was curious if a few of you folks could give me an idea on what the resale value of this bike would be... I'm sure pictures would help tremendously as I have been trying to find my camera all day. As of right now, all I know is the bike is the above mentioned model, Shimano wheels(700x23), aftermarket seat and I believe the rest is factory, and has 'SAVE' labeled on it in a few different spots. So, if you would be so kind to give me some info, I'd greatly appreciate it and I'll post pics as soon as possible. Thanks a million in advance!



I believe what you have is the SAVE edition. A portion of the bike sales went to save the whales, definitely worth more than a normal one.


----------



## CluelessKid (Aug 18, 2011)

It is carbon. And to this njleach character, the bike isn't stolen, idiot. I asked for help, not a bullshit ass remark. I have papers and the bike is indeed registered through cannondale with the previous owner of whom I bought the bike from. As for ziscwg, I appreciate your speedy response and I'll post pictures tomorrow as I still have a few questions concerning some of the parts which I think are after market. So, now my question is, should I list a pricetag of $4500 if the bike is used?


----------



## njleach (Jun 21, 2010)

Hmm...OK let's see...

You purchased a ~US$2000 bike for $100. 

Who in their right mind who legitimately purchased the bike brand new (or even secondhand) would then take a loss on a bike of approx $1500+ so they could sell it to you for $100?

Answer: No one. If it sounds too good to be true it generally is.

Also you don't have any pictures, can't find your camera or can't even use a mobile phone camera? 

Who are you trying to fool? You don't need a forum to tell you what a 2010 Symapse 5 is worth - just type it in to ebay.


----------



## Rouleur88 (Jan 12, 2011)

Fooling or not, I'd like to read the story behind how you came to acquire a Synapse Carbon 105 for 100.00. If you have a moment please share.


----------



## Math's (Jun 25, 2011)

Check if the frame has any damage...


----------



## CluelessKid (Aug 18, 2011)

@Math - No damage whatsoever to the frame nor any other components. @Rouleur88 My father purchased the bike from a man whom used to be a room mate of ours. The man failed to pay a few months rent and suddenly moved out of our home while we were on vacation. First, the man wanted $1250 for the bike, so my father suggested "making things right" beings the man paid no rent. So, they agreed upon a price of $100. I wasn't part of the barter, I am simply doing some research to resale the bike. @njleach - I'm not asking you to believe me, I was originally asking for advice and help. I've tried ebay, einstein. Though there isn't an exact model of this bike on ebay, thus I have nothing to base a price off of. And I'm trying to upload photos right now.


----------



## CluelessKid (Aug 18, 2011)

[/URL]


----------



## CluelessKid (Aug 18, 2011)

njleach said:


> Hmm...OK let's see...
> 
> You purchased a ~US$2000 bike for $100.
> 
> ...


So, here are a few snapshots I took with my blackberry. (I also stole the blackberry, you jackass) and I'll post better detailed pics as soon as I find my camera. I can understand you being upset as you didn't get a deal. Well, apparently I did. As for those who have been helpful on the forum, here are a few photos, and like I said, I'll try my best to upload better photos. Sorry for the one photo being sideways. Again, thankyou!


----------



## njleach (Jun 21, 2010)

so twice you say 'i previously purchased' and 'the previous owner whom I bought the bike from' and now it's your father buying the bike? yah OK.

instead of ebay just google it:

few on yakaz: Cannondale Synapse Carbon 5 - Yakaz For sale 

with the 2010 model @ $1500

new looks like they were $2150 (Cannondale - Synapse Carbon 5 2010 Reviews, Ratings, Specs & Prices) so $1500 would be about right if it's in good condition


----------



## perttime (Jun 27, 2005)

CluelessKid said:


> First, the man wanted $1250 for the bike, so my father suggested "making things right" beings the man paid no rent. So, they agreed upon a price of $100.


If you buy a $2000 or $1500 item for $100, it is a pretty logical conclusion that the item must be stolen. Just think about it.

Now the price was "a few months' rent" plus $100. That sounds somewhat credible.


----------



## 8toes (Feb 28, 2010)

Okay...I will be the voice of sanity here. I hope you can understand why there is so much scepticism to your story, we cyclists have a deep seated hatred for bike thieves. I am going to take the high road and assume that you are not one. Having said that, I can see the rent re-payment angle. Now...as far as your bike goes. If it is in almost new condition (your pics don't show much), you should easily be able to fetch at ;east 1/2 of its retail price. Why not just keep it yourself and take up the sport. You may find that you like it, and you will have a great starter bike. If it was my size I would make you an offer. If you are dead set on selling it you can try Craigslist, just be prepared for the same type of vitriol that you have gotten here. You could also check and see if any bike shops in your area deal in pre-owned bikes. Of course you WILL need the documentation to prove your side of the story....just sayin'.

Good luck to you from a happy Cannondale Synapse rider

Cheers,

Brian J.


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

CluelessKid said:


> idiot. I asked for help, not a bullshit ass remark.


Drop the attitude kid. It isn't going to help you, here or in real life. You come across as a spoiled impatient brat.


----------



## CluelessKid (Aug 18, 2011)

Cinelli 82220 said:


> Drop the attitude kid. It isn't going to help you, here or in real life. You come across as a spoiled impatient brat.


Geez, thanks father; Lesson learned.


----------



## CluelessKid (Aug 18, 2011)

8toes said:


> Okay...I will be the voice of sanity here. I hope you can understand why there is so much scepticism to your story, we cyclists have a deep seated hatred for bike thieves. I am going to take the high road and assume that you are not one. Having said that, I can see the rent re-payment angle. Now...as far as your bike goes. If it is in almost new condition (your pics don't show much), you should easily be able to fetch at ;east 1/2 of its retail price. Why not just keep it yourself and take up the sport. You may find that you like it, and you will have a great starter bike. If it was my size I would make you an offer. If you are dead set on selling it you can try Craigslist, just be prepared for the same type of vitriol that you have gotten here. You could also check and see if any bike shops in your area deal in pre-owned bikes. Of course you WILL need the documentation to prove your side of the story....just sayin'.
> 
> Good luck to you from a happy Cannondale Synapse rider
> 
> ...


Indeed, I can understand the skepticism that comes along with my story, and why it may not sound logical. But, when members above jump to conclusion, it just bothered me. Also, I did consider keeping the bike for myself, but I am a bigger gentleman and was uncertain of the weight limitations given the frame material. I would enjoy riding this bicycle it seems, but I'm a bit worried of quickly ruining what appears to be a fairly priced bike. I'll take your advice on craigslist and local retailers too. I appreciate your help greatly, Thanks.


----------



## ARPRINCE (Feb 12, 2011)

Cinelli 82220 said:


> Drop the attitude kid. It isn't going to help you, here or in real life. You come across as a spoiled impatient brat.


Surely, he doesn't sound like a Clueless*KID*. Story sounds fishy no matter how you put it. But that's just my opinion.


----------



## Ripton (Apr 21, 2011)

CluelessKid said:


> Indeed, I can understand the skepticism that comes along with my story, and why it may not sound logical. But, when members above jump to conclusion, it just bothered me. Also, I did consider keeping the bike for myself, but I am a bigger gentleman and was uncertain of the weight limitations given the frame material. I would enjoy riding this bicycle it seems, but I'm a bit worried of quickly ruining what appears to be a fairly priced bike. I'll take your advice on craigslist and local retailers too. I appreciate your help greatly, Thanks.


If you appreciate that your story does indeed sound a bit fishy, you obviously wouldn't mind posting up the frame numbers - usually to be found on the underside of the bottom bracket (the bit where the cranks/pedals are attached to the frame). 

I'm sure you'd appreciate our continued scepticism if, for some reason, you are unable to do so.


----------



## 8toes (Feb 28, 2010)

CluelessKid said:


> Indeed, I can understand the skepticism that comes along with my story, and why it may not sound logical. But, when members above jump to conclusion, it just bothered me. Also, I did consider keeping the bike for myself, but I am a bigger gentleman and was uncertain of the weight limitations given the frame material. I would enjoy riding this bicycle it seems, but I'm a bit worried of quickly ruining what appears to be a fairly priced bike. I'll take your advice on craigslist and local retailers too. I appreciate your help greatly, Thanks.


How big are you? You would be surprised at how much carbon bikes can withstand. I have seen some rather huge guys on them (up to 280 or so and more) so you ought to have no problem. Carbon Fibre is stronger than you may imagine. If I were you I would just ride the heck out of it...maybe lose some weight in the process (210 down from 290+ here).

Cheers,

Brian J.


----------



## perttime (Jun 27, 2005)

The size is another thing: a bike frame needs to be the right size for your height and proportions (leg length, torso length, arm length etc.)


----------



## CluelessKid (Aug 18, 2011)

8toes said:


> How big are you? You would be surprised at how much carbon bikes can withstand. I have seen some rather huge guys on them (up to 280 or so and more) so you ought to have no problem. Carbon Fibre is stronger than you may imagine. If I were you I would just ride the heck out of it...maybe lose some weight in the process (210 down from 290+ here).
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Brian J.


Well, I'm 6' and weigh 405 and though 405 seems to automatically deem me as 'unfit' I'm rather fit. I may consider trying to take the bike for a spin today before trying to sell it, and let you know how I feel about it. I'll let you know how it rides and if I happen to encounter any problems. Thanks for the inspiration as well.


----------



## heybrady (Jul 3, 2011)

Pretty sure Cannondale lists 280 lb limit on carbon frames. If you are 405, dont ride it. Just sell it. I would not risk damaging a carbon frame on a joyride.

If you really want to take up biking, but a used steel frame bike to start. It will probably be heavier, and older, but will also probably have bomb proof wheels and overall be able to take a beating.


----------



## 8toes (Feb 28, 2010)

heybrady said:


> Pretty sure Cannondale lists 280 lb limit on carbon frames. If you are 405, dont ride it. Just sell it. I would not risk damaging a carbon frame on a joyride.
> 
> If you really want to take up biking, but a used steel frame bike to start. It will probably be heavier, and older, but will also probably have bomb proof wheels and overall be able to take a beating.


This is some sound advice, after having read your reply. I would not recommend that you ride this bike ether. Shame you don't live near me or I would surely offer you more than $100 for it.

Cheers,

Brian J.


PS: Whatever you do decide, good luck to you.


----------



## jlandry (Jan 12, 2007)

"So, here are a few snapshots I took with my blackberry. (*I also stole the blackberry*, you jackass)"

I must admit, I LOLed.


----------



## rmadore (Apr 29, 2007)

CluelessKid said:


> Well, I'm 6' and weigh 405 and though 405 seems to automatically deem me as 'unfit' I'm rather fit.


ummm huh?


----------



## Devastator (May 11, 2009)

rmadore said:


> ummm huh?


405.... all muscle


----------



## ph0enix (Aug 12, 2009)

...not to mention that the bike is way too small if you're 6'. If you decide to ride it, please ask someone to take a photo because I would love to see a 6-foot, 405lbs, fit guy on a 54cm bike ...and don't forget to post that serial number.


----------



## icsloppl (Aug 25, 2009)

You gotta love threads like this.


----------



## Harley-Dale (Sep 2, 2011)

My advise, if you list it for sale any place, dont state how much you paid for it. You risk getting responses you got here. And, does it really matter?

List if for sale with the information you know. There are good details about the bike if you research it on Bing or Google. Just stick to facts about the bikes composition--parts, model, size.

I agree that listing for half its retail value is a good starting point. But, heck, anything over 100.00 is all profit, so list if for what you wish. 

I dont know anything about the bike, so not much help. But I ride a 54cm cross CAAD 8.....maybe I could make another cross out of it!?!? lol (Sorry, I'm not in the market for a new bike yet).

Good luck, and fit or not, at 400 lbs is a lot of weight to carry around. I hope for your long term health sake, you can drop some of the weight off. I know its hard, as I was well overweight years back. BUT, you CAN do it if you desire it. Best of luck to you and be happy in life.

Dennis


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

Wow. The troll is strong in this thread.


----------



## ziscwg (Apr 19, 2010)

robdamanii said:


> Wow. The troll is strong in this thread.


May the Troll be with you...........












Robdamanii.............................I am your father....................


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

ziscwg said:


> May the Troll be with you...........
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You drink beer and blow things up for fun?


----------



## ziscwg (Apr 19, 2010)

robdamanii said:


> You drink beer and blow things up for fun?



Yes, it is how I went to the dark side...........The emperor has foreseen you joining us. Resistance is futile.


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

ziscwg said:


> Yes, it is how I went to the dark side...........The emperor has foreseen you joining us. Resistance is futile.


Resistance, hell. Where do I sign up? What kind of beer? How big of an explosion?


----------



## bmach (Apr 13, 2011)

Yep limit is 280. Also frame is too small for you.


----------

